# Ace Napoli roof problem



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Please can anyone help me, I have just found two rather large bubbles on the roof of my 56 plate ace napoli, (when i say large i mean about 2ft x 9") are these roofs of a bonded construction or a loose aluminium overlay, is this a normal occurrence or do I have a problem.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

On my 2005 Swift caravan the roof was uneven. What do you mean by bubbles, if you mean raised area's and low spots then that is how my c/van was.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tezza

Were you in the UK when you noticed these bubbles?

As my aluminium roofs have always expanded in the summer especially on the continent where it is warmer. causing what can best be described as very large bubbles

So if you are currently in Spain and the sun is blisteringly hot then probably nothing to worry about


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Both, thanks for your comments, I was in South Wales yesterday when I noticed the loose areas, (warm but not that warm), the best way of describing it is, it's like if you fit a sheet of thin ply and it is fractionally too big and it wants to bow up rather than sit flat, it's kind of bouncy (bubble like).
I checked the roof at 07.30 this morning when it was cooler and it it still the same.

Did you have any issues with your roofs after the expansion and contraction?


Terry


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tezza 

regarding your roof as long as nothing else looked odd or out of place I think my only concern would be damp in the roof 

have you had a damp check recently? 

Where abouts are you in South Wales? 
I live in Cardiff and have two Protimeter damp meters one with prongs to test the walls & the other checks for damp without making pin holes 
You would be welcome to call in & check your roof for damp with these 


regards 

trek


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Trek

Thanks for your offer of help, I live in Newbridge, Nr pontypool, the van had it's first service last September, (nothing noted then) at the moment I am concerned but not overly concerned (if you know what I mean,) as any problems will be covered by Warranty. I was asking the question to find out if I should take it to my local dealer and complain or whether the bubbles (expansion) were just normal.
I have emailed Swift and asked them the question about construction, I guess Ill have to wait and see.

Terry


----------

